# My Girls Photo's



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

I thought I would start a thread for my hedgie's instead of a new one each time. I can't believe JuJu was running on her wheel tonite and I was able to catch it on my video. I wanted to share and yes the wheel WAS clean before she started LOL :lol: 
I have attached the link to you tube for her Premier She loves her Carolina Wheel as do my other 2.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Little Juju is adorable <3 She is actually my favorite coloring <3 Reminds me of a girl version of Kashi!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

how cute! it always amazes me to see how fast thier little feet can go


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She made me laugh out loud. First of all - they are so silly/cute looking when they run. But also, I can't believe she didn't run over the poo! I kept waiting for it - but she missed it every time. I was very impressed! :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I love that she just froze and was like "Wait, hang on a sec. Gotta poop. Ok, let's go." :lol: 

I wish my Felix would let me watch him wheel. He immediately stops when he knows someone is looking at him.


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

lehaley said:


> I love that she just froze and was like "Wait, hang on a sec. Gotta poop. Ok, let's go." :lol:
> 
> I wish my Felix would let me watch him wheel. He immediately stops when he knows someone is looking at him.


You made me laugh on that one. She usually never wheels in front of me. I came out the other nite and all 3 of them froze. It was like Shhhh don't move and maybe she will not see us. I can stand there for 15 minutes and they refuse to budge so I head back to my room and as soon as I get there I can hear them running again. Strange wuttle creatures!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

[attachment=2:1v7xgzgp]198.jpg[/attachment:1v7xgzgp]Spoiling my babies again. I picked them up some cute hedgehogs to snuggle with (maybe), water bottles, snuggle pet blankies and some new snack bowls. I am not sure where I spend more at....the pet store or the fabric store for their bags and liners LOL :lol: I also included some pics of Blaze after I took him to work with me..he was very investigative.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lots of toys! I love the first picture - the caption is awesome.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the video and the pictures  They are adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, very cute. I love watching hedgies run. Juju seemed to slow down and stop when the poo came around. It was almost like he was surprised to see it. "Okay, who pooped on my wheel? Hmmmmph. The nerve of some people." :lol:


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep...she does not like to have poop boots at all...such a primadonna...

I took Blaze to work since it was such a warm day and he just took over the work place. He was so good with everyone and it is extremely quiet in my building.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at those little legs go! He is so cute on your desk; maybe I can help clear up some work here! And all of those little friends!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing great this evening! Due to my work schedule I don't get to be on here much but I do love sneaking on and seeing all the great pics of everyones hedgies. Summer is here so I finally got the babies their new playpen. I made a video of their first time playing together. The little one running crazy is Daisy. Meet Daisy the newest member of the family. I also managed to get their new C&C cages together. I finished up their liners and love the froggies. I plan on making a few stuffed frogs to go in there. I will finish up Sassy's and Daisy's C&C cages hopefully this weekend. They are getting the 2x2 and not the 3x2 as they have the smaller wheels from Larry (they all love their wheels Larry and I love how easy they are to clean  ). So hopefully they will all have their new homes by this weekend. Here are the video links: and yes they manage to run on the wheel in the middle of the living room LOL :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that pool looks like so much fun!  The liners look great too. I love the frogs!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the pool video! The two are so active and the third just lays about so calmly and watches the show! Haaaaaaaa


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Rainy...I loved that pattern and plan on doing a whole frog theme for her penthouse. I got so excited building the new C&C cages. They are roomy and so easy to put together. I wish I had gone this route the first time.

Shetland..the pool was so worth it. I cannot belive they were up and running around, even on the wheel in the middle of the living room while we were still up. I tried to get a few months back but had to wait for the spring before they showed in the store. After I bought it Care a Lot put them on sale for $8.99 for dogs :lol:


----------

